# Garmin Alternatives



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

So, I hate my Garmin 500, its POS that never works but thats not the focus of this thread. the focus of this thread is to find a gps computer that isnt a garmin POS.

Are there any good gps computer alternatives to the garmin 500? with good online mapping/ publishing and heart rate / speed sensors? not phone based either.

i think i may have seen that cycleops is coming out with one? havent seen anyone else making a gps based computer though, which is surprising.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Timex and suunto make watch-based computers. The suuntos are $$$ and the timex is even more crap than the garmin you hate.

There is bryton but they are in the midst of a patent suit.

I hear talkof a holux but I have not seen itin the states.

Unfortunately garmin does not really have much competition in the sport market now. I see more talk of people using phones for tracking but they have their obvious limitations


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

polar makes a bunch of stuff you'd probably like


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree, I wish someone would sell some* brand new *edge 305's on ebay or something
I would pay full retail for one.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I was thinking of getting a 500. Just out of curiosity, what specifically doesn't work?

I know, Garmin is pretty much the only game in town for GPS bike computers.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well my Edge 500 works perfectly, and I actually love it. 

Its just like anything else, everyone has an opinion, and it could be user error, abuse of the equipment, or maybe just a bum unit. 

Anyway, I would assume that there are more satisfied users then there are disgruntled users.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

nov0798 said:


> Well my Edge 500 works perfectly, and I actually love it.
> 
> Its just like anything else, everyone has an opinion, and it could be user error, abuse of the equipment, or maybe just a bum unit.
> 
> Anyway, I would assume that there are more satisfied users then there are disgruntled users.


or a person has only used the 500 and can't compare it to other units. so they don't know what an accurate gps unit can do. any measurement device that cant provide reasonably consistent results is worthless


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well mine delivers reasonably consistent results, so its a good unit. I also have a Magellan unit, that provides the same results. Its a bike computer for gods sake, and doesnt need to be pin point accurate for its intended use. If units designed for this purpose had to be so accurate, they would be priced outside of the normal end users price point. Some people will just never be happy? If its gotta be super accurate, then I suppose you could mount a trimble to your bike.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> I was thinking of getting a 500. Just out of curiosity, what specifically doesn't work?
> 
> I know, Garmin is pretty much the only game in town for GPS bike computers.


frequently takes extended periods of time to get a gps lock, even out in the open with no clouds. sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes 10 minutes, sometimes it doesnt get a lock for an entire hour long ride. powercycling, restarting doesnt fix.

frequently forgets to pair with my cadence or heart rate strap (when they work)

frequently picks up other peoples heart rate instead of mine.

ive gone through 2 'premium' heart rate straps. first one lasted 6 months. (garmin wouldnt warranty it) 
2nd one only lasted a couple weeks. I guess Ill try a different brand of ant+ heart strap this time.

1 cadence/speed sensor stopped working

im fully invested in garmin (mounts on all my bikes, 4 cadence/speed sensors) so it sucks, but if something better came along Id gladly ditch this garbage.

the garmin connect website is also pretty terrible, both in functionality and usability. Ive done lots of gps based racecar data aquisition and there is so much wasted potential in the gps data that gamrin ignores. its like all they think that gps matters for are speed, distance, and a pretty map on bing.
this is more of a rant than anything, i dont think anyone makes software that takes advantage of your gps data let alone a good UI to it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Evan55 said:


> frequently takes extended periods of time to get a gps lock, even out in the open with no clouds. sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes 10 minutes, sometimes it doesnt get a lock for an entire hour long ride. powercycling, restarting doesnt fix.
> 
> frequently forgets to pair with my cadence or heart rate strap (when they work)
> 
> ...


I am certain you have a defective GPS, I'd contact Garmin.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

hahah yeah....I have. wasted so much time with garmin support. they wont warranty anything. terrible service.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Your experience with Garmin products and service is very different from my six years of dealing with them. I find both their products and service to be above average. I have seen numerous posts and know people who had units replace at no charge long after warrantied expired, or from crashes that damaged the GPS.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Mine doesn't take 10 mins to get a gps lock but anywhere from 3-5 is the norm. While biking the speed can be anywhere within 5 mph of my actual speed. It goes all over the place. My 305 (before it broke) was great. Quick gps acquisition and consistent signal even under trees. The 500 is a piece of crap. I want options also.


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

3034 said:


> I agree, I wish someone would sell some* brand new *edge 305's on ebay or something
> I would pay full retail for one.


Do some searches on the web.

The Edge 605 units are starting to get discontinued and you can find them for under $200 without maps. A bit over $300 if you want something with a map bundle.


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

My 500 has been a pretty good bike computer. sats lock on pretty quick, and I never had an issue with it pairing with the HR strap or the cadence/speed monitor. I am happy with it, especially for the price I payed. I had an issue similar to Toff's with an older firmware and pre gsc10 but it has not shown up now in a few weeks.

But I agree, some Garmin competition would be nice.

EDIT: How about this? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bryton-rider-35t-gps-cycle-computer-with-heart-rate/


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Evan55 said:


> hahah yeah....I have. wasted so much time with garmin support. they wont warranty anything. terrible service.


makes me wonder if you've actually contacted them because your experience also differs from my own and the experiences of many others I have seen in this forum.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hmm, my 500 locks on to the sats within about 20-30 seconds, always sees my HR, Speed and Cadence sensor, I dont know?


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

my experience with garmin tech support has been a waste a time


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Suspecting that you have a bad unit, and possibly little experience in customer service. 

I have had Garmin stuff for years with few issues, all of which have been delt with efficently and cheap/free.

If you call, are polite, and explain, there are not usually issues. Most posts I have seen are about the great service. 

Have you tried a hard reset and update of the unit?

KIN


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Really?*



Evan55 said:


> hahah yeah....I have. wasted so much time with garmin support. they wont warranty anything. terrible service.


I've always heard that they are quite generous with their warranty.

Yeah, you unit has to be defective. I would make a (polite) stink with them. Ask to speak to a manager, and mention this thread.

My Edge 305 locks up from startup in under 30 seconds. The new ones have to be a step better... advancements in tech and all.

Heh... I had an issue with my Edge 305 where it was bricked a year out of warranty. They still talked me through a battery reset procedure, and offered a refurbished one at a heavily discounted rate if it was still broken. The guy in support was super helpful.

I'm not trying to argue your position with you. I just think it all sounds way out of the norm from my experience with Garmin.

In fact, I'm looking to buy a car navigation GPS, and I'm pretty much locked into the idea of a Garmin, just because the Edge305 was so well supported.


----------



## btx (Jun 2, 2006)

Something wrong with refurb 305s then? Seems to be a lot out there. I've been close to buying the 500 several times, but just too much negative about it to get me to jump.


----------



## dlw_fnc (Jan 12, 2011)

*Satisfied G customer; 7 outdoor & fitness unts so far*

I've been using Garmin units for many years, starting with the first serial based eTrex. I agree that the tech support can be spotty, depending on the staff member's knowledge, patience, etc. Often, we geek users are ahead of the staff. But I've generally found staff helpful and committed to resolving issues and agree that it is incumbent upon the caller to be patient and courteous, no matter how long the wait times or the trouble experienced with previous support calls.

Yes, Garmin releases its products too early so early adopters beware! Not unlike many other software / hardware companies. But I have never had a problem with the company honoring warranty. With the problems noted, I'd ask for a replacement unit or be prepared to send it in if your unit is still covered. I also recommend buying from REI because of the no-hassle return policy -almost no matter what!

I'm currently using an Oregon 550T for mountain and road biking as well as hiking. I also use a Forerunner 610. Unlike the early Garmin days, no problem with reception in tight canyons or under dense tree cover. The Oregon does bounce around a lot.on the trails, especially on the SW rock and on rooty NW trails, but the Ram mount seems to hold steady for a half dozen rides or so before having to replace the cradle mount piece, about 25 cents at gpscity.com.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be happy to take all your garmin junk off your hands send pm for shipping info.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

TrailMasonJones said:


> I'll be happy to take all your garmin junk off your hands send pm for shipping info.


(with original receipt so you can get it warrantied) :thumbsup:


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

My Edge 500 lost data after a very long and important ride over the weekend (described here.)

The inability of a recording device to record reliably puts me in the market for something different. Any new developments since last July?


----------

